
AI will spell the end of capitalism - jonbaer
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/theworldpost/wp/2018/05/03/end-of-capitalism/?href=
======
bad_ramen_soup
If China can pull this off it would be amazing, however people will still have
the challenge of finding meaning in everyday life.

------
mongodude
Came across this article just as my training model overfitted! The type of AI
that philosophers, media, government officials associate may not even come yet
so much fuss and paranoia.

~~~
badcede
It's something to do, at least.

